

Swiss police arrests Fifa officials in Zurich - david927
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32895048

======
david927
If you don't know who FIFA are, watch this great John Oliver segment:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlJEt2KU33I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlJEt2KU33I)

